# BREEDERS: Cleaning jars



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How do you clean so many jars? Do you have a schedule? Do you do it every day?

I have 233 fry from one spawn, and have 72 jars. Looking at the 72 jars that is a LOT of jars :lol: Any tips, tricks, etc? I'll probably get one of those 17 gallon buckets to hold aged water to do water changes with :lol:


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

It's simple. Just a bit time consuming. Hold a net over the mouth of a jar (better to use hands to prevent the spread of sickness through contaminated net) dump water out quickly and then fill jar back up with aged water. Each jar takes about 30 seconds


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome :lol: That works lol. I have seen stores dump the water out while holding the betta in their hands, scoop new water and plop the fishy back in o_o


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

On the betta farms in Thailand they have trays they dump the water onto that will drain it and hold the fish. The fish just hang out on them until the jars are refilled


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

What about shock? Or unless the temperature is the same and the new water with 0 ammonia won't shock him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've never actually had a problem with many bettas getting shocked from 0 ammonia, or a slight temperature difference (by a degree only preferably). Plus, the room I have for them is heated, as will be any larger tank holding water (the fry's 40 gallon still has a heater despite being in a heated room)


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

No, I wasn't doubting your frys' care from you. I was actually asking a question. ^.^ But it's great that they're well taken care of. ;-) I wish I had a fish room. -.-
What tail type was your pair from this spawn?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

lol, a question about that thailand way, or just a general question? ;p I would make sure those jars are cleaned daily (ooohhh what a chore) to ensure ammonia does not build up to scary amounts  otherwise, they could very well get shocked from going from... a pet store cup of 1.75, to 0.

The fry are from a Halfmoon x Doubletail geno spawn. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CxNjnC9u4U&feature=plcp
This is a video of them, eating their decapsulated brine shrimp  I've got so many x.x Won't be long until jarring is a must.

Oh, each jar holds between 2 and 8 cups (full to the brim).


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

General question.  
There are so many of them! They're so cute and adorable.. :3 With their orange tummies. >.> Sorry for hijacking the main point of the thread, haha. lol


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Oh, that is okay. Should have seen the faces of the people at the outlet store as I grabbed four boxes of jars, plus asked if they had any more bigger ones in the back :lol: "I can fish. I MEAN, I jar fish that I breed. I breed bettas." THAT was my explanation :lol:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

:lol: They must've been like O.O I can hardly find jars here, there isn't much use of them in my area. No one breeds here either, not that I know of. /:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

where do you live? (I am NOT a stalker, I want to know D: lol) Here the jars you find are either the older mason jars from second hand stores or outlet stores, with the old glass lids... Or go get ripped off at walmart for dinky jars at 10.00 for 12 if you are lucky.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

:rofl: Omg, Sena is a stalker!! Lol, JK.  Hahaha
I live in MD, a very well populated part in fact. I guess I can go to thrift stores, the closest Walmart here is like 40 minutes away, and I don't drive. There's a LFS nearby. Do you think the cups the Bettas come in are big enough? That's my last resort, I just wanted to know.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Hmm, the cups would work if again you made sure to clean them every single day. I was searching for those but found absolutely none! The guy tried to sell me a really really small bowl for 10.00 instead -_- I had to point out it was because I breed, not to home a fish permanently in such a small space.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I use plastic cups to jar them.Get a large pail or tank to store water for the next few days.I refill it everyday.
I use an empty cup and scoop some water,catch the betta with my hand and put them in their cups.Then i clean the old cups,dry it under the sun and store them again.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

The way I did it-back when I cupped my males....

I used quart and pint size canning jars to keep them in. I changed the water every other day.

I set up an assembly line of sorts using 5gal buckets.
One bucket had the like temp tannin stained replacement water
One bucket was the waste bucket
One was the cleaning bucket (_just clean/dechlorinated water_)

I used an extra large soft meshed net that rested on the waste bucket and poured the Betta in it- then dropped the Betta in the waiting like temp clean jar of tanned water-Rinse and repeat....

On the first Betta-I had an already clean jar waiting to put him in-I rinsed his jar to use for the next Betta in line. _I have never had any health issue related to cross-contamination since all mine are healthy to start with and I generally never had any outside/unrelated fish in the fish room or if I did they would be in QT-so I didn't worry about contamination-if that makes sense....lol...._

Since I cull hard-I rarely had more than 80-100 jars at one time and the more experience I gained the harder/heavier I culled to get these numbers down further. _IMO-quality is more important than quantity_.....but that is just my personal opinion....

I kept the jars in my china cabinet with glass doors and this would help to maintain water temp that ranged from 75F-85F depending on the time of year. I kept cards between the jars so they couldn't see each other and water level about 1inch from the top to prevent jumping out-along with a quarter to half dollar size water lettuce (_that was swapped out weekly_). I moved them from pint to quart based on their growth/size.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks OFL  lol I didn't expect this...quantity... :lol:


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sena Hansler said:


> Thanks OFL  lol I didn't expect this...quantity... :lol:


I generally get upwards to 200+ in a single spawn and cull to about 30 by 4 weeks. I rarely have only one spawn going on at one time and even at 30 per spawn it adds up with 4, 5, 6 or more spawns...laffs.....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That is true! Lol. Some of the very tiny ones I am thinking of culling. Like... They don't have color, and have barely grown.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

You could double your jars. Fill up one jar so water is about 3 inches from the top. Drain most water out of the old one and use a Aston spoon (carefully) and push the fish into the new one. Also WOW GOLDEN MEMBER SENAHANSLER CONGRATS!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have no idea what a golden member is LOL  this is the second time it's been pointed out - I must be doing something right hahaha

And that is a good idea too! Lots of good ideas. I'll also be taking some bettas to the Farmer's Market to sell AND to educate  I'll use the really large jars for that I think.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I use the 24 oz Ball pickling jars, and clean them weekly. Testing the ammonia it's only starting to be a problem by that time.

I will take a clean jar and add clean water that's up to temperature (i have a tool to spot check water temp). I pour the fish into a net, and then put him/her in the clean jar quickly, so that the whole event is over before the fish knows what's going on. I then rinse the net with warm tap water, take the freshly cleaned jar back and get another dirty jar and repeat the process. Clean the jar from the last fish, fill with fresh water, ect.

I weaned my fry off of aged water at around the 2 month mark and just used fresh mixed & primed water. 

I seems rough but they're going to be breeders and show fish, so they have to be strong and resilient. Worked pretty good for me so far.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine are pretty strong as well, at 5 weeks  I still slowly add water, but no longer with the drip method since it is a long tank. Some of those little buggers still like to go to the flow, and get swooped under :lol:


----------

